# Moving from K5 to k4....yeah backwards...



## Lindon (Jun 25, 2012)

OK, 

Got another (passing) problem. I have a number of instruments in K5, that (for whatever commercial reason) I need to move *back* to K4...

Clearly I cant load K5 saved instruments into K4, nor it seems can I export the groups in K5 and import them into K4, nor can I cut and paste the zones from K5 to K4.

Really this later is all I need to get done, move the mapped samples from one group in K5 to another in K4, the rest seems pretty trivial and I can hand tweak the groups, scripts etc.

Has anyone any ideas how I might do this? Other than re-mapping all the badly named samples (mia culpa) by hand?

L


----------



## mk282 (Jun 25, 2012)

You'll have to do it manually, from scratch. Kontakt 4 cannot read any data from Kontakt 5, and there are no conversion utilities out there.


----------



## Lindon (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmm, might as well get ESC out again then and start from scratch....


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 25, 2012)

For what reason do you want to do this?


----------



## Lindon (Jun 25, 2012)

commercial reasons.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah, sure, I understand. 

If no scripts are needed with what you can do things only in K5, it is better to start always in K4.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it a consensus that we should have K4 versions of commercially available library? Aren't most of us on K5 by now?


----------



## Lindon (Jul 13, 2012)

A recent poll here on V.I.C.(where I'd kinda expect a higher proportion of us on K5) suggested 20% of us were still on K4 and had no motivation(yet) to go to K5, my experience in the marketplace is that the % of the population still on K4 is at least (if not more than) this. 

So it depends on if you want to "miss out" on that 20%+ of your "customer base", of course if you are using some K5 feature then you have no choice.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 13, 2012)

Lots and lots of people I know haven't switched yet. Although the current NI upgrade deal might sweep some of those up (including myself!).


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 13, 2012)

I wonder if you could convert to K4 by importing the K5 instrument to KeyMap, then export from there to EXS, and then import the EXS file to Kontakt 4.

I'm not sure if KeyMap lets you switch to EXS after you started in Kontakt, so maybe that's not possible. (I'm not at that computer right now.) Plus some stuff would get lost in translation since EXS and Kontakt don't see eye to eye on everything. But it might be worth a shot.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 13, 2012)

I will upgrade after K4s Instrument Banks work as advertized.
Maybe in another year if NI addresses the bugs left behind, I will consider it.
LASS 2.0 is something I'd love to upgrade to also, but NI will generate enough revenue by Christmas maybe to fix old bugs left behind. Otherwise I must wait as LASS 2.0 needs K5. I actually should buy it just for that reason, but I am quite weary of these developers leaving crap behind and asking for new revenue to fix them.

I know times are tough, so I expect Motherboard manufacturers and software developers to release BETAs for the tweakers to figure out, so I will wait until I see forums with happy campers, and then thank the tweakers and overclockers for thier hard work since the company can't afford to do it....

But Kontakt 4 works fine as long as I use Bidule and limit my IBs to 16 instruments, and 8 instances.


----------



## robh (Jul 13, 2012)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> I wonder if you could convert to K4 by importing the K5 instrument to KeyMap, then export from there to EXS, and then import the EXS file to Kontakt 4.
> 
> I'm not sure if KeyMap lets you switch to EXS after you started in Kontakt, so maybe that's not possible. (I'm not at that computer right now.) Plus some stuff would get lost in translation since EXS and Kontakt don't see eye to eye on everything. But it might be worth a shot.


I haven't actually tried it, but the Keymap manual states that it can't be done that way. The only way you can do cross platform is if you start from scratch in Keymap.


----------



## polypx (Jul 14, 2012)

Keymap will only open Kontakt files from before version 4.2


----------



## mk282 (Jul 14, 2012)

chimuelo @ 13.7.2012 said:


> I will upgrade after K4s Instrument Banks work as advertized.



What the hell are you talking about? They work exactly as advertisedhere.



And BTW, you don't need full version of K5 for LASS 2. It loads perfectly fine in the free Kontakt Player.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jul 14, 2012)

Would it be possible to export all the groups from a K5 instrument and then import them one by one into a K4 instrument? It would take a few minutes, but not nearly as long as rebuilding from scratch.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 14, 2012)

> Would it be possible to export all the groups from a K5 instrument and then import them one by one into a K4 instrument?



Unfortunately, NO :(


----------

